

Ask HM: Suggestions for MS hosting services? - jsdalton

We have some legacy ASP code with an MS SQL database that we are essentially going to be putting on life support but continuing to support for archival purposes.<p>I'm looking for a cheap but reliable shared host for the Microsoft stack to move this code base to. Does anybody have some suggestions or experiences (good or bad)?
======
jcapote
Amazon provides windows instances now...might want to look into that

------
nreece
DiscountASP.NET

